# Information about StyroTrim?



## Wendy_Chong (Feb 15, 2007)

I am getting ready to remodel my house and I want to put some trim around my windows and stuf, on the exterior of my house.  I heard about this product called StyroTrim and I scanned their website, www.styrotrim.com. I like how their stuff looks but I want some other people's opinions about it.  Do you think a woman would be able to put it up by herself?  Would it work on a house with vinyl siding?


----------



## G.C. Nailbanger (Feb 16, 2007)

I've used it on quite a few houses and it is a great product, but expensive.  It is light, easy to cut and install so yes a woman could install it by herself but two people would be recommended because everybody needs help with measuring and holding material no matter how light.  Now as far as a house with vinyl siding, unfortunately it won't work.  You could possibly make it work if you tore out the existing trim and reworked the vinyl by installing new J-channel, but it is not the easiest thing to do.  In my opinion at that point you would probably be better off just residing the house.


----------



## samanthablack (May 7, 2007)

Yea styrotrim is on my home and many of my neighbors homes out here in california. great product i recomend anyone who is in the process of remodeling to pick up some of this stuff and check it out for yourselves.


----------



## glennjanie (May 8, 2007)

Welcome Wendy:
Yes the StyroTrim is a good product just keep in mind it will have to be painted and kept painted over the years. To use it on a vinyl sided house I would hold the trim in place and mark 1/4" outside the trim. Cut the siding on this line and put J-channel on the rough edges, then put the Styro in place and fasten it. Don't let it get you down; you go girl!
Glenn


----------

